# Market Push Question



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I appologize if someone has this information in another post, but I was not able to find it when searching.

Running my D3 and I have been able to log into the market on my laptop and send apps to my phone from the web. Sort of a push, I guess. However, just tonight I noticed that when I go to the market and send an app to my D3, the web site shows it as being installed, but the app never comes down to the D3. I have tried it with 3 different apps and it still isn't going. I looked through all of the settings in Wireless and networks, but everything "looks" right. In Mobile Network Settings, network mode is CDMA and System Select is set to Automatic.

I am running Android 2.3.4 on my Droid 3. System version is "5.6.890.XT862.Verizon.en.US". I am a noob, so please be patient with me.

Thanks

Greg


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

Just for giggles, I tried using my tracking program on the D3 and I am unable to get the D3 to respond. It has always worked until today. It must be a setting I am missing. I have restarted the D3 with no luck. Any help would be appreciated.

Does anyone know what the default settings are for network mode and system select on the Verizon network?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

It might be because you've had replacements, it actually did send it, but to a different device :/


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

The device is correct. I tried it again several more times and suddenly it started working again. My tracking program is working and the market is again working. I am totally confused.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

PhotoMaster said:


> The device is correct. I tried it again several more times and suddenly it started working again. My tracking program is working and the market is again working. I am totally confused.


Clear Data
How you ask?
Well... settings-->applications-->ManageApplications-->All-Market-->Clear Data


----------

